# New furry!



## Elsya (Jul 19, 2016)

Hi all! I'm Elsya! I'm a 19 year old looking for help getting started in the furry community and creating a fursona! I definitely want her name to be Elsya, so that's covered! But other than that, I would really appreciate help! Thanks so much!

Elsya


----------



## lyar (Jul 19, 2016)

Well, you already started good job! Hang out and talk most people here are cool for the most part, don't be a stranger.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 19, 2016)

Welcome. I highly suggest asking as many questions as you can or else you'll come here confused, because this fandom is often difficult to explain in some areas. For the simple parts, such as having a fursona, is simply down to a matter of preference, and there is a sub-forum for that titled "Fursona Discussion". People will be more than willing to help you figure out what it will be exactly.


----------



## Elsya (Jul 19, 2016)

Thank you! Can anyone explain some things on how this "works" (for lack of a better word)? Like what goes on and what may be confusing? I would really appreciate it! And thanks very much for your welcoming!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 19, 2016)

Welcome to the forums. Hope you enjoy your stay.

How the Furry fandom "works"? It doesn't. It just exist.


----------



## Elsya (Jul 19, 2016)

Alright! I understand that haha. Well I'm excited to be apart of this! And I think I have an idea for a fursona so I will probably post it here for feedback!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 19, 2016)

Nice. Having a Fursona and going to cons and being social in general is not a requirement, but there are a lot of people who does and have this. 

The fandom is immensely diverse in terms of people. Lots of interesting ones, too.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 19, 2016)

Be an iguana eating spaghet


----------



## lyar (Jul 19, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Be an iguana eating spaghet


Yeah join my troupe of spaghetti-eating iguanas.


----------



## Zipline (Jul 19, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Be an iguana eating spaghet


NO! Just no! 
That iguana is my greatest foe. It wont let me have any spaghetti!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 19, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Be an iguana eating spaghet


Cthulhu, is that you?

HE HAS SPAGHETTI IN HIS FACE!


----------



## lyar (Jul 19, 2016)

Zipline said:


> _That iguana is greatest_


Why thank you, Zips. So kind of you to say.


----------



## Zipline (Jul 19, 2016)

lyar said:


> Zips is my favorite doggy.


Oh my,  I never knew you felt that way about me! ^__^


----------



## lyar (Jul 19, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Oh my,  I never knew you felt that way about me! ^__^


Of course you'd use such underhanded tricks you fruit-colored fiend.


----------



## TheBeaver (Jul 19, 2016)

woof : 3


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 19, 2016)

yip! ^o^ (git it?! cause it's an excited face and it looks like a fox if you squint enough!)


----------



## Zipline (Jul 19, 2016)

lyar said:


> Of course you'd use such underhanded tricks you fruit-colored fiend.


At least I share my noodles you deformed gnome.


----------



## Zipline (Jul 19, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> yip! ^o^ (git it?! cause it's an excited face and it looks like a fox if you squint enough!)


If you squint enough at this, you will realize the origin of furries.
https://media.giphy.com/media/EKzZfYefRjxxC/giphy.gif


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 19, 2016)

THE ATTACK OF THE GIANT MIDGET!


----------



## Half (Jul 20, 2016)

Well, that derailed with surprisingly minimal prompting. 

As someone relatively new myself, I've just gone and occasionally browsed the front page of FA to see what sort of things I liked. I've been narrowing down my ideas in doing so, and getting a better idea of the community itself - what's common, what's liked, what's appreciated. Other than that, I'd suggest typing some subjects of interest into the search bar, be they games, stories, musical genres, flavors of ice cream, philosophy, or any combination thereof. Pretty much anything, and you'll find some common ground. In doing so you'll find some artists you like, and get ideas for what you want from your own OC - maybe even find someone to commission from. 

I'm not particularly skilled as an artist, but I consider myself a fair writer if you'd be willing to accept my assistance. Beyond all this not much more I can say, so, uh, sorry if it's not very concise. 

... Or too much, hah.

Best of luck, sincerely. It's heartening to see people join with such enthusiasm.


----------



## Rust (Jul 20, 2016)

So do you need help designing a fursona?


----------



## Elsya (Jul 20, 2016)

Yeah it's be great to get help! I have a general idea but help would be awesome!


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 21, 2016)

Here friend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





That will be yours from now on


----------



## Elsya (Jul 21, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Here friend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It can't be much worse than this one I found


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 21, 2016)

Elsya said:


> It can't be much worse than this one I found



That one's already taken my friend, which is why I gave you this one


----------



## Half (Jul 21, 2016)

Elsya said:


> It can't be much worse than this one I found


Oh lord... I think my eyes are bleeding from that. It's like putting your face up against a neon sign, that advertises a cheap bus service to rainbow hell. And the other passengers are all edgy teens. 
... Kinda reminds me of that field trip to Six flags in the eighth grade. Huh.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 21, 2016)

Elsya said:


> It can't be much worse than this one I found


OH PLEASE TELL ME THAT'S NOT REAL.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 21, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> OH PLEASE TELL ME THAT'S NOT REAL.


Oh it is and there's _*many *_more like it c:


----------



## s_fodder (Jul 24, 2016)

I'd say just browse the forums and the site proper and get to know the community. There's no bad place to jump in!

As far as creating a fursona it'd help to think in broad terms of what you want it to be, then narrow it down from there. 

For instance, when I thought up the fursona I suit in, the very first thing that came to mind was "green" (don't ask me why). Then I worked my way back from there, why he was green, that he was a he, his personality, his other physical attributes, then his species (which, oddly, I picked last).

But remember to have fun!


----------



## Swizzle Valcar (Jul 28, 2016)

DO. NOT. YIFF. PLEASE.


----------



## Nautilus_Roe (Aug 1, 2016)

Elsya said:


> Hi all! I'm Elsya! I'm a 19 year old looking for help getting started in the furry community and creating a fursona! I definitely want her name to be Elsya, so that's covered! But other than that, I would really appreciate help! Thanks so much!
> 
> Elsya




See how this thread went from welcoming a new companion to the community to 'Iguanas eating spaghet'.

That's what goes on in this fandom. Welcome.


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Aug 1, 2016)

Well, @Elysa, the first step should probably be to pick the species. Which species is your favorite or which do you see most in yourself?


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 2, 2016)

HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII 
BUDDY


----------



## Nautilus_Roe (Aug 2, 2016)

Rust said:


> So do you need help designing a fursona?


There are TONS of videos by great people like PicoriRoo and Furmedia that should help, should you need. If you wan't a species, It would be great to not be the only Nautilus Fox


----------



## Zipline (Aug 3, 2016)

Swizzle Valcar said:


> DO. NOT. YIFF. PLEASE.


*HAPPILY. RUBS. UP. AND. DOWN. ON. YOUR. LEG. IN. A. RAPID. MANNER. WITH. MY. WHOLE. BODY. IN. A. COMPLETELY. NORMAL. WAY.*


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 3, 2016)

Someone said yiff? I think I heard yiff!

As for Fursona: Not everyone can come up with one on their own. Though some tips:

Use a species you find interesting/cool/whatever.
Same with gender.
Feral? Or Anthro? Or something in between maybe?


A recommendation would be to experiment to see what you like the most.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 3, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> A recommendation would be to experiment to see what you like the most.



Proper experiments will require the use of pasta sauce of your choosing.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 3, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Proper experiments will require the use of pasta sauce of your choosing.


We're not talking food here, although I do also love experimenting in the kitchen.


----------

